# Do you carry Pocket Knife with u?



## ilovehuhu (Jul 22, 2009)

Do you carry Pocket Knife with u? My eyes are on this Pocket Knife ..Is it cool to try?


----------



## Karren (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a couple in my desk or in my bag.. Ones a Swiss Army knife which are really handy!! The problem I have is I always have to make sure I leave them at home when I fly.. TSA isn't ammused easily!

Ohhh.. I had a geology prof that used to keep a pocket knife in her bra... I used to ask to borrow it quite often.. Her taste in bras left something to be desired too!! Lol.


----------



## MachineofGod (Jul 22, 2009)

I collect knives, what you want is a jungle king II. Its that hardcore it comes with a serial number!!!!

I do have a permanent scars all over from drunken knife juggling though but that just gives them more emotional value. If your interested I can give you a tour of my favourite knives?


----------



## Princess Grace (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a Swiss army multi-purpose (screwdriver, scissors, wine opener, gutter... ) knife that I keep in my handag. Just like Karren, I must leave it home if I take a plane or even if I take long car trips: it's actually illegal in Italy to have knives or Mace, but I got Mace during my last visit to the States and I'm holding on to them both, knife &amp; spray. Better safe than sorry, and I've got good reasons to carry them both... I am aware I can be charged for carrying them, but I prefer to run this risk than having to explain (if I'm still alive, that is) what an assualt is like once it has already happened! _Peace &amp; Love but Better With a Knife_


----------



## MachineofGod (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah i dont carry my knives on me, its illegal here too. I just like to collect them and play with them. Not like anyones gonna give me sh*t, random street fights are the ultimate high! Unfortuneately I now have a career i want to keep....


----------



## Karren (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL.... my son is working at a Japaneese Habachi resturant and he comes home with cut up fingers every day... At the mine we used to all have hawk bill knives which were really dangerous so everyone switched to utility knives... Personally I perfer an exacto knife.... for doing fine wood work cutting, taking out splinters, minor surgeory.... shaving off callus's off my feet... lol...


----------



## Princess Grace (Jul 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MachineofGod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah i dont carry my knives on me, its illegal here too. I just like to collect them and play with them. Not like anyones gonna give me sh*t, random street fights are the ultimate high! Unfortuneately I now have a career i want to keep.... I have a carreer I want to keep as well, but when you're cornered by four-men-four, obviously drunk and violent, I want my Mace, my Swiss knife and ny karate blue-belt skills with me. I have been harrassed once too many. I don't hate men, believe me, I simply know what type of man (as well as areas of town or situations) I have to be careful of.





I'm a knife junkie too. I have to be dragged away from flea markets where they sell special ones or beautifully crafted handles...


----------



## MachineofGod (Jul 22, 2009)

We should be friends! Ill upload a pic of some of my knives.

I wrote a massive post on this and accidently refreshed, well pissed

anyway a shortened version

coming from one of the dodgiest areas of Scotland i handle myself pretty well, even with groups of 3-5 men and they back down, its the way you come across (for me). Also useful that I have a lot of connections in Scotland if you know what i mean, wink!

Obviously different for females especially with horny drunken men and i know only one Italian man who isnt drunk and horny.

There should be a risk assessment for things like location, personality type, *IQ* etc. when a case goes to court so that the situation can be put into context more closely with more appropriate sentences.

However if women were allowed to use items of self defence then a small minority of women would surely abuse it, as would men. That is why we havethe current situation (?)


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a few basic swiss army knives, the one I keep on my keychain has flowers on it. I went to the courthouse months ago, and had to take it off, and I still havent put it back on, I keep forgetting


----------



## Shelley (Jul 22, 2009)

I only carry one when I go to the lake. There is a large population of black bears where I go. Even though attacks are rare, and I could never harm an animal, I would use it if it was a life and death situation.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 22, 2009)

No.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, when i'm having a picnic, when i go hiking or camping. We have a few at home, as well as one bigger in the car, to cut a seat belt (life savior!!). We use Opinel knives, they're really handy.

We appreciate a fine work on a handle, but we don't collect any weapon at home. I must admit i drool over a good ol' sword, that is why medieval festivals, castles are usually places i have to go with some company.

I don't carry any self defence weapon in my purse, i do believe its weight could be used as an improvised hammer, and i'm a sprinter. I also think carrying a self defence weapon is more terrifying than reassuring, you're always on edge to be sure you're ready to use it, when the time comes (if it comes). Perhaps it's also because i doubt i'd have the wits or the time to actually use it.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 23, 2009)

i DO!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't have a knife. The places I go in Australia, I don't really feel the need for one.

Off topic, Princess Grace, what places in Italy are dangerous? I'll be there as of next tuesday!

Eta - I agree with Mags - having a knife as a weapon, it is just as likely to be turned against you as it is to protect you.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 23, 2009)

Are we talking for protection purposes here?

I don't carry weapons of any variety on me, I don't feel the need, feel perfectly safe in my environment! I can see the reason behind carrying a pocket knife for when you go camping and such, but for protection, I agree with Aude and Rosie on this one, it could backfire on you.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 23, 2009)

HaHaHaHa L.A Is Awesome Not super scary Dangerous lol Anywhere is Just as dangerous If your one Helpless girl Walking alone at night Lost


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 23, 2009)

NYC is dangerous?

Sure, there are the dangerous, slummy neighborhoods, but statistics have shown it to be the safest large city in the US, and one of the safest large cities in the world.

But just out of curiosity, is the violent crime rate in Milan at least 1/7 of NYC's, if not less?

(I don't know, I never had enough interest to actually look it up, but I'd assume you should know if you want to say New York is a much more dangerous city)


----------



## Geek (Jul 23, 2009)

No, I carry a gun


----------



## MachineofGod (Jul 23, 2009)

I love Britains drug and booze culture; im a product of their system. Yes I started on the weed at 14 and havent had a day of the smoke or bev since I was 17 (5 years) but im no f*ck up. I consider myself to be on the correct track and I feel the work I do makes a real contribution to those in need. I may be on complete self destruct but as they say "live fast, die young"

And if I offended you in any way Grace my apologies, I think my humour is also a bit British


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Grace! I agree with Monet that anywhere can be dangerous if you're alone and lost... I just hope I don't get lost, because I certainly will be alone! LOL


----------



## Aprill (Jul 23, 2009)

No knife, just a gun. You are safe NOWHERE!!

There was a woman, lives in one of the best neighborhoods, burgular kicked her dooor down and tried to kill her, you have to protect yourself. And if well trained, your protection will never turn against you


----------



## Princess Grace (Jul 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HaHaHaHa L.A Is Awesome Not super scary Dangerous lol Anywhere is Just as dangerous If your one Helpless girl Walking alone at night Lost You are right and I apologize, I did not intent to offend anyone from anywhere....Still, I remember seeing a lot of gang fights, in LA, even in nice residential areas. Mind you, I've lived in SF for a few years, and I'd never go on Market street alone at night. You are right, as as long as you're not caught alone at night, you should be safe anywhere...Let's remain friends, agreed?






Originally Posted by *MachineofGod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love Britains drug and booze culture; im a product of their system. Yes I started on the weed at 14 and havent had a day of the smoke or bev since I was 17 (5 years) but im no f*ck up. I consider myself to be on the correct track and I feel the work I do makes a real contribution to those in need. I may be on complete self destruct but as they say "live fast, die young"
And if I offended you in any way Grace my apologies, I think my humour is also a bit British

Hey, I was afraid of having offended you!! I admit getting a bit annoyed when you wrote that you know of no drunk and horny Italian man, when I just got back from the UK where alcohol seemed to be on everyone's mind, almost obsessively... (I'll admit about thier being too randy, though, but that happens even when they're sober



. From this to attemped rape, there is a huge difference, as Italians flirt with ladies but don't rape if the girl does not accept their flirting) You can understand how I felt, because the people who tried to corner me were from Northern Africa, and I'm not saying that I don't like them either (well, I'd have gutted the drunen threesome with no pity,Lisbeth-Salander-like) but I got lucky. Better, they did



You must know that Italy is JUST STARTING to become a multi-ethnical society, unlike other countries, like the UK, where immigrants are very well integrated since decades... My son's best freinds are a muslim boy, Hussain, from Pakistan, the other is Chinese and they are both smarter than most Italian kids becvause *they have a goal,* a purpose in their lives, while Italian kids have it all already and don't have to work hard to get it. That does not mean I don't like to get pissed as well!!! Actually, I got to stay away from the stuff because (a) I love wine and spirits (beer takes too long to get me pissed!



and too many carbs for my diet...) ( B) I love getting a bit drunk, but in a safe situation, at my house or a friends' place where I don't have to drive (highly illegal here) or in a pub from which I can get home on foot. If not, I'll take a cab. As for weed, well, I went to the University of Berkeley, if you know what I mean_..._ And I never visited Amestardam JUST foir its museums....









Actually, I was so wasted from trying out the various types (I was on a high for three contiunous days, so I knwo where you come from, too!) The best I've tried to date, however, was Mexican and Thai. We're talking about tea leaves, of course, ain't we, MoG??



I lost my Bob Marley's smiley! In Italya we say: the neighbour's grass is always better..to smoke!



> Thanks Grace! I agree with Monet that anywhere can be dangerous if
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## magosienne (Jul 23, 2009)

I live in a parisian surburbian town, and Paris is always full of tourists, i believe if i'm safe there, i'm safe everywhere else, with the usual habits of precaution. I know i'm more careful about my bag and what i put inside it when i'm in Paris, pickpockets aren't racist lol.

Basically, there are dangerous places everywhere in this world, it then takes your common sense and a few simple precautions to minimize the risks.


----------



## Princess Grace (Jul 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I live in a parisian surburbian town, and Paris is always full of tourists, i believe if i'm safe there, i'm safe everywhere else, with the usual habits of precaution. I know i'm more careful about my bag and what i put inside it when i'm in Paris, pickpockets aren't racist lol.Basically, there are dangerous places everywhere in this world, it then takes your common sense and a few simple precautions to minimize the risks.

I was referring to sexual harrassment leading to potential physical assault, and that's the only reason for me carrying Mace &amp; pocket knife. A man who wants to force me to do that has to point a gun to my head or he'll be dead. Pickpockets are a total different story: you either don't notice they're doing it or, if threatened with a gun or knife, it's just better to give them the money or wallet and thank them for letting you go with your own legs..

Money's not worth getting in trouble for. Dear thief, just take it and get away from me.

But my private parts are something for which they have to knock the light out of me before they can even take a glimpse of it. If I could shoot a rapist, I would, no pity at all. And with this, I'm done on the subject. Cheers!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No knife, just a gun. You are safe NOWHERE!!
There was a woman, lives in one of the best neighborhoods, burgular kicked her dooor down and tried to kill her, you have to protect yourself. And if well trained, your protection will never turn against you

I agree. I don't care where you are at, danger lurks everywhere.


----------



## MachineofGod (Jul 23, 2009)

> You are right and I apologize, I did not intent to offend anyone from anywhere....Still, I remember seeing a lot of gang fights, in LA, even in nice residential areas. Mind you, I've lived in SF for a few years, and I'd never go on Market street alone at night. You are right, as as long as you're not caught alone at night, you should be safe anywhere...Let's remain friends, agreed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sangiovese (Jul 23, 2009)

I wouldn't bother carrying a weapon. It's not really impractical in a street situation. You need training and/or experience to effectively use a gun or a knife, so it could be more of a liability than an asset.

And even with the proper training, who knows what would happen the the second you reach for, or pull out the weapon.

Plus, your bare hands are more practical in these street situations since you can be very effective with making the least detectable movements possible. There's a lot which can be done against a knife or a gun in a close proximity, especially against the average thug (like when you're expected to raise your arms, you can use that expected movement to redirect the gun, break the index finger, and take possession of the weapon).

And the right self defense techniques (like Krav Maga for example) can be really effective against a few opponents to neutralize the threat and escape


----------



## MachineofGod (Jul 23, 2009)

Well said, elbows to the nose are effective and pretty brutal (very short range) but can be put into a combo as a follow through from a punch


----------



## Chaeli (Jul 24, 2009)

No. I feel secure in my environment. I would give them what they demand and let the police take it from there. For anything else, I have a knife rack for those situations at home.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 24, 2009)

I Totally Agree with what april Said NOWHERE !!

And Princess Grace No worrys I wasnt Offended I was just stating I come from L.A Area &amp; There are bad Ppl AS THERE IS EVERYWHERE!!! oF COURSE WE CAN BE FRIENDS LOL


----------



## Love Souljah (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't carry a pocket knife...I carry a multitool!


----------



## MachineofGod (Jul 25, 2009)

Keys are also useful for ripping up someones face, plus they are completely legal!


----------



## jodevizes (Jul 26, 2009)

I am never without my black Swiss Army Knife, I love the cute little tweezers.


----------



## Princess Grace (Jul 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MachineofGod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Keys are also useful for ripping up someones face, plus they are completely legal! I'm serious now: How difficult is to get hold of a *taser*? Is it illegal everywhere? I guess only the cops can carry one, correct? Key-rings, that was my mom's weapon! Both my parents were strong, my dad was an athlete and an amateurial boxer, too. I love Kung Fu &amp; Karate, but I'd love to learn Aikido: so many things you can do with a piece of wood (can't carry Samurai swords around, too cospicuous



and besides, I'm not Uma Thurman).I'm kinda of a tomboy, believe it or not. In California, I had a beautiful rifle, a Mauser 7x57 which I got for my B-Day! I only used it to the shooting range to improve my aim. But I learned how to make hunting ammo, however, I would never use one: hand-made ammo are dangerous and require the utmost precision when loading powder.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And if well trained, your protection will never turn against you even if you kill the person that has burst into your house, making you the murderer?
i'm absolutely against carrying weapons of any kind in self defence. i live in two large cities, both of which i feel safe in but obviously i don't go walking around by myself at night. i don't think there's any need to carry a knife, especially with the huge knife problem we already have in this country. carrying it in self defence doesn't excuse your attacker from taking it from you and using it to hurt you, or stop you from going too far with it and hurting someone else.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 26, 2009)

my goodness! if you want tasers, you can purchase them in thailand, along with knuckle dusters, ninja stars, and the most unbelievable arsenal of illegal weapons.

Tasers are certainly illegal in Australia.

Honestly, I have never felt the need for such protection!


----------



## MachineofGod (Jul 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Princess Grace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm serious now: How difficult is to get hold of a *taser*? Is it illegal everywhere? I guess only the cops can carry one, correct? Key-rings, that was my mom's weapon! Both my parents were strong, my dad was an athlete and an amateurial boxer, too. I love Kung Fu &amp; Karate, but I'd love to learn Aikido: so many things you can do with a piece of wood (can't carry Samurai swords around, too cospicuous



and besides, I'm not Uma Thurman).I'm kinda of a tomboy, believe it or not. In California, I had a beautiful rifle, a Mauser 7x57 which I got for my B-Day! I only used it to the shooting range to improve my aim. But I learned how to make hunting ammo, however, I would never use one: hand-made ammo are dangerous and require the utmost precision when loading powder.



I think we would get along pretty well!!! You seem like one cool charcater and im not being sarcastic.Your the knife collector as well, yeah? Wow, your as i said one cool character, did you look at the pic with some of my knives?

Oh yeah i made my own ninja star when i was working in a steel fabriucations factory


----------



## Princess Grace (Jul 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MachineofGod* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think we would get along pretty well!!! You seem like one cool charcater and im not being sarcastic.Your the knife collector as well, yeah? Wow, your as i said one cool character, did you look at the pic with some of my knives?

I'm the knife collector allright! Re-send me the link to your pictures, please



By the way, did you say that you.re coming to wok in Milan in a lab?? It's important that I know





Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my goodness! if you want tasers, you can purchase them in thailand, along with knuckle dusters, ninja stars, and the most unbelievable arsenal of illegal weapons.Tasers are certainly illegal in Australia.

Honestly, I have never felt the need for such protection!

Just kidding, Ladies! Trying to show the extreme side of me, but actually I'd never purchase one! I think I'd already have enough troubles as it is with my Swiss knife and my Mace.... Relax, I'm not into violence at all but in preventing it. Being cautious at my age is fundamental, I have a son to think about (and a job, too!) Peace and Love and Viva Obama!




[quote=MachineofGod;1610586 Did you look at the pic with some of my knives?

Hi MoD, send me the link!!! I want to see them. Are they good pics?


----------



## MachineofGod (Jul 26, 2009)

Well its one of my options once i finish the current project (Nov 2011) so quite a quile off but ill let you know if im going to visit him for meetings or conferences etc.

Oh yeah i sent you a message about the links to your page so we keep it relevant, haha!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif even if you kill the person that has burst into your house, making you the murderer?
Uhm...ya that's why we have the castle doctrine law. You try to break in my car, my house, my place of business, I can blow you away and not get so much as a blemish on my criminal record, as long as it is proven that you are the robber, and I was defending myself, and I have a permit to carry, and the weapon is registered to me.

Me personally...I dont **** with anyone, I dont invite people to my home, I dont have guests to my home, I have 4 children to protect, you kick down my door, I will blast you out of the door, you carjack me, I will blast you out of my truck. And until you are violated, or someone you love has been violated, naturally you will be against it. That's your choice. The laws here protect me and give me that right. I have been violated, it will never happen again. It will never happen to my daughters.


----------



## pla4u (Jul 29, 2009)

I have carried a knife since I was like 9 yo

have a good collection of knifes and a few swords survival knives..fightinh knives...I have a swis army one hander I carry most often...and an hunting style auto (switchblade if you like) that I like to carry

if you want ...you can make a weopon from just about anything...one of my favorite improvised is a tube sock with a pool bal in it..

I dont really carry my knives as a weapon so to speak...just like em


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jul 29, 2009)

Ha ha ha! No, I carry a Taurus 38 Special!

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HaHaHaHa L.A Is Awesome Not super scary Dangerous lol Anywhere is Just as dangerous If your one Helpless girl Walking alone at night Lost For sure! All it takes is one time with out one, right?

Originally Posted by *Chaeli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No. I feel secure in my environment. I would give them what they demand and let the police take it from there. For anything else, I have a knife rack for those situations at home. You don't consider that statement to be a little naive?

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Uhm...ya that's why we have the castle doctrine law. You try to break in my car, my house, my place of business, I can blow you away and not get so much as a blemish on my criminal record, as long as it is proven that you are the robber, and I was defending myself, and I have a permit to carry, and the weapon is registered to me. 
Me personally...I dont **** with anyone, I dont invite people to my home, I dont have guests to my home, I have 4 children to protect, you kick down my door, I will blast you out of the door, you carjack me, I will blast you out of my truck. And until you are violated, or someone you love has been violated, naturally you will be against it. That's your choice. The laws here protect me and give me that right. I have been violated, it will never happen again. It will never happen to my daughters.

And I LOVE the people who support the 2nd amendment!!


----------



## Geek (Jul 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *luvinbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

and i love the people who support the 2nd amendment!! 


me too!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 29, 2009)

whoomp whoomp!!!


----------



## Karren (Jul 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my goodness! if you want tasers, you can purchase them in thailand, along with knuckle dusters, ninja stars, and the most unbelievable arsenal of illegal weapons.
Tasers are certainly illegal in Australia.

Honestly, I have never felt the need for such protection!

I have an old stun gun.... 300,000 volts Scares the crap out of me.. lol If you have ever been to a hockey game.... I'd rather have my hockey stick as a weapon.... but I'm sure glad I live in Pittsburgh.... low crime and very safe...


----------



## portwinestain (Jul 31, 2009)

yes, a swiss army


----------



## Asocialisten (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, I have to. I want to be able to defend myself. Unfortunately there is a lot of people out there who wants to do bad things to a tiny girl like me.


----------



## ladykingel (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow---some very interesting comments...love them!


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 15, 2009)

Nope, never have and never would. I can see how it would be helpful with camping but since that's not something I ever do I don't need one. I don't go out alone at night and wouldn't go into the rough area's of town alone anyway. I know someone can attack you anywhere but in general I feel pretty safe in my neighbourhood (still wouldn't wander at night but i wouldn't do that anywhere). It would never even occur to me that I needed to carry a weapon.

If I were to wander around alone I'd carry a rape alarm, I'd rather deafen someone than kill them, even if they were attacking me. Sounds naive but I don't want anyone's blood on my concience.


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 16, 2009)

I really don't get the idea of carrying a knife for protection.

I mean, would anyone really use it if need be? Hell, would even half the people carrying a knife actually know how to use it in a real situation?

I'm not saying that to be rude or anything. It just seems more logical (to me) to learn some basic self defense techniques, be it krav maga or something like Gracies


----------



## jodevizes (Aug 16, 2009)

The thing about carrying a knife is that you have to be able and willing to use it or it is not worth the hassle. It is no good waving it about only to have it taken off you and then get stabbed by your own knife.


----------



## Asha* (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't carry a knife around, I don't really think it's that common in my country...


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 16, 2009)

No but I used to carry pepper spray with me but I dont nemore. I dont really go newhere late at night and when I do I usually have someone walk me out but thats only if I'm workin til 10. I work at walmart so I have to park really far away otherwise its a no for me.


----------

